# Need to buy a good 17" CRT Monitor.



## risqer (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,
Everybody these days buys a Lg Studioworks 17" monitor. Atleast that's what the dealers at Lamington give with almost every PC. It costs around 5700 /- . Do u know any other brand which can give a better value for money than this monitor ?
Also what is the price of 512 MB DDR from Transcend ?
Is Microsoft mouse better than its Logitech counterpart ?
I am gonna buy a  Gigabyte 865-GVMK mobo with a 2.8 with HT.
Is there any other mobo which is better than this baby but costs around the same price ?


----------



## mail2and (Apr 8, 2005)

go for an acer af715... gives 1600x1200@75hz...


it will cost you around 6.5k.. also its a flat screen monitor... just a few bucks extra....


----------



## krisjr (Apr 9, 2005)

wats the warranty period on tat mate..howz acer wen reliability is concerned..


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 9, 2005)

i have noted this that acer is targeting budget users in all their products

but being very budget oriented can create a bad name for the company

just my opinion

also the acer 17" monitor wont be available as easily as the LG and the samsung ones 

so u really have to be lucky and get a dealer who supplies it to u at the rated price


----------



## sunnydiv (Apr 9, 2005)

hey, these moniter which give

1600x1200@75hz... 


how much do they give for, 800*600 and the 1000*700 ???????


----------



## mail2and (Apr 9, 2005)

Only one monitor in the 17" category gives you 1600x1200 resolution i.e. Acer Af715. 


800x600 might be @105 hz..

1024x768 will be @85 hz

1280x1024 will be @ 75 hz


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 9, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> 1000*700 ???????



truly sunny like 

man u r so weird, any other person wod check it from display properties or scroll upwards to check it but its [-x with sunny to check whts the exact resolution 

way to go for sunny


----------



## risqer (Apr 9, 2005)

I am here at Lamington Road right now, and suprisingly i cannot find this Acer AF715 17" Flat monitor. I even went to the dealers of Acer but they said they do not keep this model. Does anybody know where can i get this sexy model ?
If somebody has already bought it please tell me how well is it and if some other monitor deserves the money.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 9, 2005)

acer has been doing this thing just to get popular

look at the acer aspire 1362 they lured ppl to get laptops for 30k and 28k for students

infact these prices have never been so less

its just a publicity stunt in my opinion

only way to get it by contacting the acer office itself at a lil higher cost


----------



## akshayt (Apr 9, 2005)

*nec*

nec also runs at 1600*1200 i think @70hz,aperture grille ,mrp should be 17000


----------

